# Who to look for in Olympic Judo?



## IcemanSK (Aug 8, 2008)

Who are the big countries & players to look for in the 2008 Olympics?

Help a non-Judo guy:ultracool


----------



## Makalakumu (Aug 9, 2008)

Here are the US Judo Olympians.

I'm trying to follow Taylor Takata.  He is from Oahu and trained at a very famous dojo here on the island.


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.nbcolympics.com/judo/insidethissport/index.html

I have been watching the streaming video.  I don't care as long as it is good Judo.  All are worthy, otherwise they wouldn't be where they are.  I have the Tae Kwon Do and Wrestling book marked as well.

Shoulda just IM'd me man.  I got your back bro.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Aug 10, 2008)

I just hope they show any of it on TV.

I am getting tired of seeing so little of the events. BUT THAT IS A DIFFERENT SUBJECT AND MAYBE A DIFFERENT THREAD


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Aug 10, 2008)

It will not be on tv.  I watched it live over the internet last night at the nbc website.  There are some women's matches coming up today or tomorrow.  You can check the site for times.

AoG


----------



## matt.m (Aug 10, 2008)

No judo, tae kwon do, or wrestling will be televised.  Thank you equisterian, badmitton, etc.


----------



## Perpetual White Belt (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah, NBC's only got like 50 channels.  No room for the combat sports.  No one would possibly want to watch anything like _that_.....  How were the ratings on the UFC last night...?


----------



## teekin (Aug 11, 2008)

Matt, The Equestrian among us say YOUR WELCOME ! :lol::wavey: I am so looking forward to the dressage, and X-country , and showjumping, ohhhh I could just go on and on. First there is the team events then the individual. It will take all 2 weeks. I am in heaven, I may faint. :dramaqueen:
 Lori


----------



## IcemanSK (Aug 11, 2008)

matt.m said:


> http://www.nbcolympics.com/judo/insidethissport/index.html
> 
> I have been watching the streaming video. I don't care as long as it is good Judo. All are worthy, otherwise they wouldn't be where they are. I have the Tae Kwon Do and Wrestling book marked as well.
> 
> Shoulda just IM'd me man. I got your back bro.


 

Sorry Matt. You're right I should have. 

I watched some of the pre-lim 48kg women's judo. Japan's Tani was dominant in her match. I noticed that the women seemed to rely on technique while the guys tended to be really physical & muscle each other. Tani was great to watch!


----------



## Formosa Neijia (Aug 11, 2008)

I can't see it but I'm hearing the US team is disappointing.

I read a great editorial by Jimmy Pedro Sr. about how this Olympic team wasn't picked based on who would medal. Apparently the idea was to send them there for the experience. He seemed quite bent out of shape about it and made lots of good points.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2008)

*Mongolia, China take judo golds; Japan melts down*

    By ERIC TALMADGE, Associated Press Writer _4 hours, 31 minutes ago_
http://sports.yahoo.com/olympics/beijing/judo/news?slug=ap-jud-roundup&prov=ap&type=lgns 


                                                 BEIJING (AP)Mongolia won its first-ever Olympic gold with a victory in judo and China collected its second on the mats after two Japanese contenders crashed with first-round losses Thursday.
 Mongolia got its gold medal from Tuvshinbayar Naidan, who defeated Kazakhstans Askhat Zhitkeyev in the mens 100-kilogram class.
 Chinas Yang Xiuli flipped her first four opponents then won in an overtime decision over Cubas Yalennis Castillo to take the gold medal in the womens 78-kilogram division.
 The first thing I thought of was my parents and my coach, said Naidan, who bolsters his judo with elements of traditional Mongolian wrestling. Mongolia has won medals in wrestling, boxing, shooting and judo in previous games, but never a gold.


----------



## zDom (Aug 14, 2008)

tshadowchaser said:


> I just hope they show any of it on TV.
> 
> I am getting tired of seeing so little of the events. BUT THAT IS A DIFFERENT SUBJECT AND MAYBE A DIFFERENT THREAD



Pfft. Same old same old: swimming and gymnastics and MORE swimming and MORE gymnastics and even MORE swimming and even MORE gymnastics.

(Oh yea.. and women's beach volleyball, but who doesn't love a sport in which the uniforms are bikinis, they begin each point by bending over, they bounce around alot, and the victors hug and roll around in the sand after a victory? I have become a HUGE fan of women's beach volleyball )

I mean, come on:

50 meter freestyle
100 meter freestyle
200 meter freestyle
400 meter freestyle
1500 meter freestyle

100 meter backstroke
200 meter backstroke

100 meter breaststroke
200 meter breaststroke

100 meter butterfly
200 meter butterfly

200 metere individual medley
400 metere individual medley

for both men AND women  and qualifying heats for all! And MEDALS for all!

*AND* stinkin' television coverage for every bloody second of it.

I think its a bunch of crap.

I mean, I might enjoy watching a final event or two  but it's ridiculous all the events they have for essentially the SAME thing. And I enjoy watching SOME gynmastics.

But its the same ol' same ol'. Not a freaking second of judo or TKD. Hence, even though I might enjoy watching some Olympic competition, I am boycotting the networks and their crappy old tired no-imagination coverage.

And I might even punch a network executive if I run across one  Ok, not really. But I WOULD like to give them a piece of my mind


----------

